# Dubai: New road tracking & speed enforcement cams?



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Apologies if everyone's aware of these new cams. I just received this PDF a couple of minutes ago from a friend who lives in Ajman.
DXB_road_tracking.pdf

All said though, I'm not too sure if these will curb the rash driving habits in the UAE?

P.S.: Zippyshare seemed to be the fastest option since the forum rules limit the file size to an absymal 19.5KB.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks dude.

I'll be passing that around at work. I just got nailed with a 780AED fine I had no idea the road was a 60khm - I was going like 100khm....

I dont understand why Dubai has this crap, it doesn't help reduce speed, it only profits the RTA and the Dubai. If DUBAI really cared about road safety, they would make the cams more visible, think of it.

If you saw the radar cam, let' say it was BRIGHT PINK, and you saw it from 200m away, wouldn't your instincts kick in to slow down?

But no, Dubai doesn't see it like that, they see it like every car has a dollar sign on top of their roof, i mean someone has to pay for all the road construction that is going on... and it's gotta be the people 

-Joey


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> I'll be passing that around at work. I just got nailed with a 780AED fine I had no idea the road was a 60khm - I was going like 100khm....


Wow! Dubai's traffic police are a rip-off.

Not trying to showoff anything but the worst fine that I've gotten was for doing a 110mph in 55mph at 3 in the morning - a $200 ticket, 3 points on my license (that I got rid off in 3 months) and a particularly long lecture from the state patrol cop.

Guess Germany's bahns are the last remaining refuge of the speed freaks in us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Guess Germany's bahns are the last remaining refuge of the speed freaks in us.


Been there / Done that bro!

Speed is only hell of a freak show in DE. I worked in Munich for a year and man I was terrified of speeding, seriously, cause some of these dude just rip the sh*t out the pedal man... they slam the pedal to the metal and just zoom by you...

With regards to Dubai, they are just banking it! COLOR in bright the damn radars and people will slow down!

-Joey


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Been there / Done that bro!
> 
> Speed is only hell of a freak show in DE. I worked in Munich for a year and man I was terrified of speeding, seriously, cause some of these dude just rip the sh*t out the pedal man... they slam the pedal to the metal and just zoom by you...
> 
> ...


I've worked in Munich as well and have to say that Germans know how to drive fast good cars. If you are driving 150 you will feel as if you are standing still, but there aren't more accidents happening in Germany than anywhere else cause ppl have the discipline and know how to handle speed/slow down in rain/snow etc. 

On making the cameras pink - if they are so visible (and they are very visible btw...you can see the ones on SZ hundreds of meters away) everyone will speed in between, as we all do... The new cameras don't flash you are a single point; what they do is measure your average speed between A and B. If you it's too high you will be screwed, even without speeding next to a camera.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

I got a fat ticket on the business bay bridge going 100 in a 60 zone.$172!!!
It is not a surprise to me.In Florida, traffic police hides in the bushes with their radar guns and they keep changing location every day!!!
At the end of the month, they are more active to make sure they get a larger paycheck.
What is strange is that it doesn't feel as if I was speeding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Monalisa said:


> I got a fat ticket on the business bay bridge going 100 in a 60 zone.$172!!!(


Mona, I think I got caught in the same area... I was coming from Business Bay Bridge on to Zabeel i think, where they opened up the new area with those fancy street lights... and I had no idea it was a 60khm... but dude; my ticket was 780DHS you're is like 638DHS... what the h-e-l-l... 

I wanna fight this ticket cause there wasn't anywhere written it's a 60km road... regardless of what the Emirates driving text books shows, in practice - the sign wasn't present before the point of action (where the radar is at)... but I'm not sure if you can fight tickets here?

-Joey


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Well....I have a good news and a bad news.
The bad news is I did see the ticket on dubai police website the very next day that I saw the camera flash.
The good news is a day later, the ticket was no longer there!
Before I get too happy, is it that once you see it they stop posting it?????
All what I know is I can't see it anymore.
Any info?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you rent a car? Or was it your own car when you got flashed?

The reason I ask is because I had a rented car and I wasn't able to view the ticket online that's because the car rental (thriffty's) automatically pays the fine and then charges you when you return the car.

That's what happened in my case and I flipped out on how illogical that practice is from the car rental company. But do you know what i mean by there wasn't an speeding sign that says 60km? That's pureeeee HIGHWAY robbery from the RTA! 

Robbing people blindly is the new modo here!

-Joey


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't get too thrilled.
Yap, I have a rental.
So the very polite rental car girl will be smiling when she tells me "by the way,m'am, you also have a ticket" like she does, for the last 2 months!
It did however say 60 where I was.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Monalisa said:


> I knew I shouldn't get too thrilled.
> Yap, I have a rental.
> So the very polite rental car girl will be smiling when she tells me "by the way,m'am, you also have a ticket" like she does, for the last 2 months!


Yes, but i'm quite sure when you ask her to dispute the fine this is what she'll say

"well AK'CHU'LEE ma'aaaaaaaaam we paid the fine so 'AK'CHU'LEE you have to pay it..., ak'chu'lee!"

I hate that word! The word "actually" is by far my most hatted word in the UAE next to "Hello SIR/MA'AAAAAM" ... because when you challenge them to use their intelligence they become stupefied, ak'tu'lee!

So yah, you gotta pay it, which really sucks! I really do not wana pay my ticket because there was no sign that says 60km.

-Joey


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry for going a bit OT, but do you guys have rentals with manual trannies?


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

OK.I will find out Monday when I renew and I will keep you posted.Oh, the rental place also made me pay a penalty of 25AED for getting a ticket!
Anyway, I am glad I don't have to be a long way on the road tomorrow cause I don't need the aggravation.
And what is worse is that in 20 years I only got 2 speeding tickets in the States and I thought I was a safe driver!Now I am realizing I might be a terrible driver!!!!
Take it easy.
Call them, they might listen.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine is automatic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Sorry for going a bit OT, but do you guys have rentals with manual trannies?


Mine isn't - but you can get them in manual you just gotta ask for it and it's cheaper than automatic.



Monalisa said:


> OK.I will find out Monday when I renew and I will keep you posted.Oh, the rental place also made me pay a penalty of 25AED for getting a ticket!


Same here - there is a fee of like 20/25AED you gotta pay, which I really do not understand what it's for, a fee for what? Processing fee? Its rubbish, I asked them to provide me a copy of the fine for me to dispute it and here' what he sent me.








Notice how I'm the highest at 780AED which I really do not understand moreover I cannot read Arabic.

Anyhow, keep me posted with tomorrow and let me know what happens, ask them to dispute it. BTW where did you rent your car?

-Joey


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

It says "exceeding max speed by 31-40km/hr"
I am renting from discount rent a car.
Got to go, keep you posted.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

@JoeyDee: Yours is the highest since you're in the highest "excess speed" bracket: 31-40 kmph. The guys with a 600AED fine exceeded the speed limit by less than 30kmph while the ones with a paltry fine of 200AED had administrative issues.

I must admit though, that for someone who's used to the (generally) lackadaisical attitude of traffic cops in the US, the humongous fines are somewhat of a shocker!


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Mona, I think I got caught in the same area... I was coming from Business Bay Bridge on to Zabeel i think, where they opened up the new area with those fancy street lights... and I had no idea it was a 60khm... but dude; my ticket was 780DHS you're is like 638DHS... what the h-e-l-l...
> 
> I wanna fight this ticket cause there wasn't anywhere written it's a 60km road... regardless of what the Emirates driving text books shows, in practice - the sign wasn't present before the point of action (where the radar is at)... but I'm not sure if you can fight tickets here?
> 
> -Joey


Heya I got a 810Dhs For speeding 120km in a 80km. I thought it was 100km (so fair enough I shouldn't have been doing 120km) but the point is it went from a 100km to an 80km with no speed signs... How the hell was I supposed to know. Im telling u with the fines ive had i bet im payin RTA's wages for the next few months. Got 200dhs coz the car infront of me on SZR decided to slam on for no reason so i sweved to miss him and the camera picked it up!!!! Got 400dhs for hitting the back of a taxi (didnt even do any damage either!!! what idiot stops the car suddenly in the middle of the road near media city and then wonders why someones hit him!!!!) and got 330dhs parking fine when i parked my car with about 30 other cars. came back and ever single car had a parking ticket (can u tell that guy was bored lol) so in total ive paid.... 1740DHS!!!!!!!!!! Its stupid got 6 black points aswell... Officially hate driving in the UAE my U.K licence has been clean for 3 years before moving across here and I actually drive much safer across here because the drivers are soooo unpredictable!!!!!! Not fair , By the way does anyone know if the points on ur UAE licence get transfered automatically to your U.K licence??? xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude that really sucks man! But i am always very careful in here! U got a mix of culture here who all drive different.... we are deff contributing to the roads & transportation systems in Dubai through our fines! that's 100%

Im telling ya folks, paint the radars in a bright color so that everyone sees them and you'll see everyone on cruise control!

-joey


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Heya I got a 810Dhs For speeding 120km in a 80km. I thought it was 100km (so fair enough I shouldn't have been doing 120km) but the point is it went from a 100km to an 80km with no speed signs... How the hell was I supposed to know. Im telling u with the fines ive had i bet im payin RTA's wages for the next few months. Got 200dhs coz the car infront of me on SZR decided to slam on for no reason so i sweved to miss him and the camera picked it up!!!! Got 400dhs for hitting the back of a taxi (didnt even do any damage either!!! what idiot stops the car suddenly in the middle of the road near media city and then wonders why someones hit him!!!!) and got 330dhs parking fine when i parked my car with about 30 other cars. came back and ever single car had a parking ticket (can u tell that guy was bored lol) so in total ive paid.... 1740DHS!!!!!!!!!! Its stupid got 6 black points aswell... Officially hate driving in the UAE my U.K licence has been clean for 3 years before moving across here and I actually drive much safer across here because the drivers are soooo unpredictable!!!!!! Not fair , By the way does anyone know if the points on ur UAE licence get transfered automatically to your U.K licence??? xx


I don't think the points would get transferred on your UK license!

Why are you complaining in any case - u're British so you've seen worse - I've seen traffic wardens in the UK drive up (On a Sunday) on a ticketting mission! One guy gets out of an unmarked van, writes down all the registration numbers, goes back in the van, prints out the tickets, comes back out and slaps them on the windscreen of each car - even had them sorted out in order! I thought he was smooth but the car drivers obviously did not think so! My friend even got a fine at 2am in the morning in London - he disputed it and ask them for a pic to prove it, they just sent him a letter saying that they do not have it and as he had failed to pay the fine on time, it had now increased!

Now, if only they had Road Angel here, then everyone would be a lot happier!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm now a member of the club

AED700 fine on Umm Sequeim Road for "speeding between 31 and 40 km/h over the limit"


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I don't think the points would get transferred on your UK license!
> 
> Why are you complaining in any case - u're British so you've seen worse
> 
> Now, if only they had Road Angel here, then everyone would be a lot happier!


Yer but i live up north, traffic wardens in Hull aint that bad u might see one or two but 30 cars all with little tickets blowing about now thats just pure bordem!!!! Road Angels - Amazing Gadgets!!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Yer but i live up north, traffic wardens in Hull aint that bad u might see one or two but 30 cars all with little tickets blowing about now thats just pure bordem!!!! Road Angels - Amazing Gadgets!!!!!


Lol! You should have gone to London - they must be doing something 'right' if ITV dedicated a whole programme to their unique way of making money!! Wonder if you couldn't get a GPS and then programme the location of all the speed cameras as you go past them! I used to drive down the A406 -they had 2 cameras strategically placed at the mouth of the tunnel - you only see them when they flash!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Lol! You should have gone to London - they must be doing something 'right' if ITV dedicated a whole programme to their unique way of making money!! Wonder if you couldn't get a GPS and then programme the location of all the speed cameras as you go past them! I used to drive down the A406 -they had 2 cameras strategically placed at the mouth of the tunnel - you only see them when they flash!


Hi Maz, have you had those driving lessons yet and driving your own car. As from last week I finally, (it only took 3 and a half months got my visa and license), how exciting, now I'm out on hols. Thats why the company finally stopped twiddling their thumbs and did something about it. I love it getting out there with the worst of them. I hope I haven't got any fines. What is this site you go on to find out.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

if a pink cam is needed for people to drive decently, then it is a sad shame.
There are too many road accidents in Dubai, i support the radar on every corner if possible. At least if pple cannot rationalise, then the costs of tickets will force them to slow down.


JoeyDee said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> I'll be passing that around at work. I just got nailed with a 780AED fine I had no idea the road was a 60khm - I was going like 100khm....
> 
> ...


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, I found out that the car rental place gets the ticket right away and pays it,then I can no longer see my ticket on the police website.
The damage? 890 dirhams worth of tickets.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry - cannot access the document...it's firewalled.

There are tons of speedcameras along the SZR.

Grey ones, blue ones...tall, short...

How do they work?: average speed, or point in time photo?

Do they all flash you? i.e. do you know you have been nabbed...

Are there many working cameras between the airport and marina?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

The little blue ones are the average speed ones, I don't think they flash you. The big ones flash you when you are speeding past them. 

I am not too worried about szr, cause I know there are cams, it's the bloody mobile ones that scare me.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

[worried] anyone have first hand experience of what speed the SZR average cams are set to???

and are they even working??

I tend to do 120 in the 100...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Its easy to speed when everyone else is zooming past you. To be sure perhaps you better do the unheard of - the speed limit, ha, ha or it might end up cheaper getting taxis


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

hmmm

speed limit adherence never a forte....reads like one of my school reports


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Monalisa said:


> At the end of the month, they are more active to make sure they get a larger paycheck.



Not quite...


----------

